

Ask HN: What do you think of this redesign? - niteshade
http://hassankhan.me/post/39105826407

======
michaelpinto
What was the goal of the redesign? It's not really a matter of what I think,
but what you want to say to your audience. Now of course I'm a Hacker News
reader who thinks South Park is pretty funny, but that doesn't mean that me or
any other Hacker News reader is your audience. Design solves a problem, but
first you must define what that problem is that needs to be solved.

~~~
niteshade
Should've mentioned that, my bad. Just experimenting with different colours
and fonts. Does the picture I've posted look nice at all?

The goal of the 'redesign' is just to add some contrast in there and to
improve readability.

~~~
michaelpinto
To improve readability have a narrower column of text on the right text
column. Although to be honest the picture you posted isn't that much different
than what you have now. I think the bigger question is "what is the goal of
this site?" Is it to get you job? Is it just a reference point for friends you
already know? Is it aimed at geeks or non-tech professionals?

~~~
niteshade
In terms of having a goal like you said, it's supposed to help with getting a
job (its a personal project), the blog part is really just my diary, its not
specifically for anyone's benefit other than mine. The target aaudience is
definitely developers and geeky people, definitely not business-y/market-y
types.

~~~
michaelpinto
If it's suppose to help you find a job then in 25 words or less you should
tell me why I should hire you, i.e. an elevator pitch. It doesn't have to be
over the top, but it should tell me at a casual glance where you want to go.
If your personal content is interesting that's great, but you need something
to anchor my eye. And yes your icon is a part of that too, and if that takes
hiring a professional photographer then it's a good investment.

~~~
niteshade
I'm planning on making a bio tab with an 'elevator pitch'. Is it really
necessary to have a picture of myself?

~~~
michaelpinto
I use to think that you didn't need one, but I think in an age of Social Media
and with Gen Y coming of age it may be expected (mind you as someone who
prefers to be behind a camera I'm not a personal fan of this reality).

------
timestretch
I like the responsive design, and the slide-out for the services. Maybe use
"Blog" instead of "Home"?

